# Needing two new speakers for my desk



## audionub65 (Jun 12, 2010)

*Seas Idunn 2-Way speaker kit for my desk*

I have elemental design a4 mtm and they just don't cut it. Tweeters are nice, midrange sounds bad. 

B and w 601, they sound good but really lacked the midrange. 

Triad omnie se sounded amazing and perfect but they are in wall.

Setup: PC-Digital-Onkyo HT-RC260-a4MTM-Elemental Design A2-300


Was looking at this:

https://www.madisound.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=8806]

Seas Idunn 2-Way looks like a nice kit but is it good?

Parts for crossover:
Inductor: Goertz (14 awg) Copper foil .39mH $21.10

Inductor: Goertz (14 awg) Copper foil 2.2mH $45.65

Capacitor: Mundorf 15F Supreme caps $75.95

Capacitor: Mundorf 2.7F Supreme caps $29.10

Capacitor: ClarityCap 10.0 mfd ESA $29.50

Resistor: 10.0 ohm Mundorf M-Resist $13.30

Resistor: 1.0 ohm Mundorf Metal Oxide Film $2.50


Thanks


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

An idunn would probably be a great choice thanks to its waveguide 

An excellent alternative I recommend is the MarkK ER18DXT build with the same tweeter, but a seas Er18 woofer. at least, its measurements appeared better to me...


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

I just finished building this http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-700
and am quite happy with it and the price.


----------



## audionub65 (Jun 12, 2010)

Eton Symphony 7 or seas Idunn? Any other suggestions?


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

I so love Clarity components!!! When you look at the crossovers in the pic you just don't realize how big the hardware is, they are huge! 

Back to your post, I dig the woofers but something to consider is that tweet may part your hair right down the center. Its semi-horn loaded and alloy/aluminum/mag. For your desk, how far is your listening distance relative to enclosure placement? 

Other than that, smokin good deal for the components your getting, imo. Clarity is awesome stuff!!!:nerd:


----------

